# My 5 month old baby Cockatiel



## BLUETIDES (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm Avia. I have a baby 5 months old cockatiel who's a cinnamon pearl cockatiel. She's starting to molt. What should i feed her? To help her molt her feathers normally. Thanks


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 7, 2020)

You can feed sweet potatoes and carrots, kale, parsley, unsalted scrambled eggs, and broccoli. If yours one is healthy then it will take 7 to 10 days for a new feather. Don't worry.


----------



## BLUETIDES (Jul 26, 2020)

orangeversion said:


> You can feed sweet potatoes and carrots, kale, parsley, unsalted scrambled eggs, and broccoli. If yours one is healthy then it will take 7 to 10 days for a new feather. Don't worry.



Thanks


----------



## Geartmar (Sep 1, 2017)

Aw, isn't she the cutest! Carrots and broccoli are the easiest.


----------

